# Fine Harness



## willowoodstables (Aug 31, 2009)

This is a mare that showed at Louisville in the Wolrd Grand Championship Fine Harness Horse class. She was reserve champ, and listen to the crowd tell the judges different. This mare came out of nowhere, is a broodmare and is the true version of a Fine Harness Horse Park Trot..enjoy this very fine example of an American Saddlebred!

FYI Louisville is a tough crowd, they gave her a standing ovation ...what a sight

Meet Davinci Code



Kim


----------



## Nigel (Aug 31, 2009)

:shocked



:shocked



:drool



:drool



:drool



:drool






:worship


----------



## willowoodstables (Aug 31, 2009)

Nigel,

I have been to L'ville many many times and have had only a couple horses make the hair stand up on my arms like this mare. She came from nowhere, has a 2 yr old colt and is trained by a gentleman from the Arabian world. She caused a HUGE buzz in winning her mare class (beating the odds on favorite) and really should have won this class. When the crowd jumps to their feet and roars like that, well you know your ribbon should have been blue LOL. She is probably the wickedest nice harness horse I have seen in many years..just wow..glad you liked her LOL


----------



## Nigel (Aug 31, 2009)

it's hard not to love something that gorgeous!...and I totally agree..she was going SO much better than the champion, IMO, but then again I'm no expert at fine harness, but yea the crowd said it all for sure


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Aug 31, 2009)

Natural talent like that is one in a million--how wonderful that her owner saw it and gave her her chance.


----------



## Leeana (Aug 31, 2009)

Fine harness is my favorite driving class to watch -- those video's are GREAT !!


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Aug 31, 2009)

I have attended the world championship show a few times and man is it breathtaking to watch. A horse like this mare is rare to come by. You said it right she is a fine example.. She was much nicer than the horse that took the grand...


----------



## twister (Aug 31, 2009)

WOWEE That mare is sure fine














Yvonne


----------



## maplegum (Aug 31, 2009)

Don't they use extreme measures to get the horse to lift their legs like that?


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Aug 31, 2009)

Is there a video that shows the class champion too? I didn't see any other horses go in the two you posted. She's definitely classy although fine harness is not, and never will be, my thing.

Leia


----------



## willowoodstables (Aug 31, 2009)

maplegum said:


> Don't they use extreme measures to get the horse to lift their legs like that?


I will not get into this too much, but any horse that with NATURAL TALENT AND ABILITY does not need any extreme measures. Please people open your eyes to her ability, that shoulder roll is not man made. I do not know this man, so I cannot vouch for his techniques, but without her conformation and god given talent, any extreme measure to get that type of motion will appear three legged and laboured. Here is a picture of my roadster hackney. He wears a 6oz keg shoe, with a natural angle and short foot (his bell boots touch the ground when on). I have never ever used anything extreme except a pair of leather bracelets to keep him open motioned. He is barefoot behind.






Leia..there is one posted of FB of the winner going for his ribbon..a very nice horse but not as brilliant and explosive as the mare. I'll see if I can figure out how to post it.

Kim


----------



## Nigel (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh!!



Winston



how's the little guy doing since his injury?


----------



## willowoodstables (Sep 1, 2009)

Nigel said:


> Oh!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All healed and gonna be at the Royal woohoo


----------



## Nigel (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh awesome!!!



You must be thrilled!


----------



## Vertical Limit (Sep 1, 2009)

willowoodstables said:


> Nigel,She came from nowhere, has a 2 yr old colt and is trained by a gentleman from the Arabian world. She caused a HUGE buzz in winning her mare class (beating the odds on favorite) and really should have won this class. When the crowd jumps to their feet and roars like that, well you know your ribbon should have been blue LOL. She is probably the wickedest nice harness horse I have seen in many years..just wow..glad you liked her LOL


That is one of our finest Arab performance trainers in the business. His name is Jimmy Stachowski. Jimmy and his brother Peter own Stachowski Farms in Mantua, Ohio. They have won more National Championships then most can count. That mare is incredible! And YES! She should have won the class.



> I will not get into this too much, but any horse that with NATURAL TALENT AND ABILITY does not need any extreme measures. Please people open your eyes to her ability, that shoulder roll is not man made. I do not know this man, so I cannot vouch for his techniques, but without her conformation and god given talent, any extreme measure to get that type of motion will appear three legged and laboured.


I'm not going to get into either...but you are right. That is one extremely gifted mare. There are always those that are going to pick apart the great ones. When you have won as much as this man and have the eye he has for picking out such amazing horses, maybe I will listen.



Again, one of the best.


----------



## disneyhorse (Sep 1, 2009)

Some horses are BRED to move like that naturally... particularly the Saddlebreds and Hackneys. I have a Shetland pony that moves fairly high naturally.






Above is my colt (he's two years old... I figure IF I ever even do anything remotely "artificial" such as weights, chains, stretchies, anything, it will be after he's three, so he's au naturale so far). Just prancing in hand. Nothing but a 3 oz. keg shoe on, barefoot in back, and you can see he's trimmed up with a fairly short foot at a natural angle, too.

Andrea


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Sep 1, 2009)

Vertical Limit said:


> There are always those that are going to pick apart the great ones. When you have won as much as this man and have the eye he has for picking out such amazing horses, maybe I will listen.


Nobody here picked anyone apart, Carol.



Maplegum (who is not from the U.S.) asked a legitimate general question, and I posted to ask about the Champion and said the mare was very talented although fine harness wasn't my thing. If I said I preferred beer to bourbon, am I dissing bourbon?



She's very nice and the video is great!

Leia


----------



## Vertical Limit (Sep 2, 2009)

hobbyhorse23 said:


> Vertical Limit said:
> 
> 
> > There are always those that are going to pick apart the great ones. When you have won as much as this man and have the eye he has for picking out such amazing horses, maybe I will listen.
> ...


Leia, I don't see your name, Maplegums, anyone else's in my above quote. I think Kim gave Maplegum a perfectly good response. No need for you to feel like this was all about you or her because it wasn't. Just a generalized statement as people have a tendency to dissect a winnner and had nothing to do with anyone posting on this thread.



You are welcome to think whatever you like.......beer or bourbon.

I happen to hate both!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Sep 2, 2009)

Vertical Limit said:


> You are welcome to think whatever you like.......beer or bourbon.I happen to hate both!


Ditto!





Leia


----------



## End Level Farms (Sep 2, 2009)

http://www.clubequestrian.com/videos/watch/1233595698.aspx

That is information on the Grand Champion horse.


----------



## MinisOutWest (Sep 3, 2009)

I had snuck over to the arena and was standing in the isle, when this horse was taking her winning run around the arena. The people all around were going nuts over her. She was spectacular. then I went over to the Saddlebred vendor area. WOW. that was cool too. Did you hear on Monday night/ tuesday morning, after we all left, all the stalls burnt down! all 1000 stalls are burnt ashes now.


----------



## Vertical Limit (Sep 3, 2009)

MinisOutWest said:


> Did you hear on Monday night/ tuesday morning, after we all left, all the stalls burnt down! all 1000 stalls are burnt ashes now.


Yes, I heard all about it.......very suspicious. Here is an article that was sent to me. Thanks GOD no horses or people were hurt!



> LOUISVILLE, KY (WAVE) - Arson investigators are now calling Tuesday's early morning fire at the Kentucky Exposition Center "suspicious" because of the location and size. Eight horse barns caught fire around 2 a.m. Four were destroyed; another four were damaged.
> "Just based on the timeline and four barns at once that are not in the same wind direction pattern or anything, so we're working it as a suspicious fire, but we're not eliminating anything," said Maj. Henry Ott of the Louisville Metro Arson Squad.
> 
> Wednesday, investigators brought in a specialist from Ohio to look for a cause. William is a 4-year-old K-9 trained to sniff out accelerants. Investigators say dogs are used for the job because their noses are 300,000 times more sensitive to vapors than humans.
> ...


----------



## disneyhorse (Sep 3, 2009)

Thank you for the video of the Grand Champion horse, EndLevelFarms...

Both horses are just gorgeous! I could watch those high-steppers forever...

Andrea


----------



## willowoodstables (Sep 4, 2009)

Oh don't kid yourself, Castledream (the winner) is no slouch! He is pretty fancy in his own right, themare was just such a freak..I can see how he (winner|) was much more consistent in his gaits, but that mare with some experience will be unbeatable. I was happy for Misdee (she owns Dreamer) and she is a great horsewoman. She brings horses to the Canadian Royal every year and we love to have her!

Kim


----------

